# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Natty until I'm not

## Nerdandertall

34 year old lifetime natural lifter here. I've been getting the urge to enhance my hormone profile, as I've been on a plateau for about 10 years. I'm going to log daily morning pics, diet and training. If I do go on it will be fun to see what kind of progress I make with a modest dose as I titrate up to get closer to 200lbs.

Woke up at 190lbs. No training today, and ate pretty light keeping carbs low. 2500 kcal.

----------


## Nerdandertall

Woke up at 188

Hex Deadlift 13at330in146seconds

Cable Lateral Raise 13at25/15
Rear Cable Lateral Raise Low to High 13at25/15
Rear Cable Lateral Raise High to Low 13at25/15
Rear Delt Pec Dec 13at50/30
DB Lateral Raise 13at25
DB High Pull 13at25
Arnold Press 13at25
Shoulder Press 13at25in11minutes total

Palms up Cable Ext 13at95/45
Supinated Cable Ext 13at95/45
Straight Arm Pull Throughs 13at95/45

Supinated Cable Curl 13at65/55/45/35
Palms up Cable Curl 13at65/55/45/35in265 total

DB Side Bends 13at80/40
Cable Side Bends 13at105

Leg Curl 13at175/165/155/145/135/125
Leg xt 13at175/165/155/145/135/125in497 total

Also did some accessory forearm / neck stuff at home.

----------


## Nerdandertall

Woke up at 185

Just ran half a mile today in 3:18

----------


## Marsoc

Personally I train #1 muscle group each session/day I lift. I focus all my nutrition and resource’s that day or next to feed that muscle group. Might be good to do a lagging muscle group on leg day cuz the testosterone released I’ve heard but the way I go at it, I can’t. I do grueling HIT, triple drop sets/super sets with minimal rest between (30-45 seconds) for power reps I.e 5reps or so or till I fail regardless. I’m natural as well aside from a few shots of hgh I obtained recently just to see how it feels. Some body types are meant to be smaller and lean, I usually have some fat on me but I can get pretty big if I keep at it. Haven’t worked out in 5 years but I’m back at it now. Prior to that I worked out in and off for maybe 1.5 years. Natty datty.

----------

